# secondary infertility miricle happened after 5 years of trying please read.



## sarah23 (May 21, 2005)

hi me and my partner having been trying since feb 2000 i have a son from previous relationship last xmas i gave up smoking joined weight watchers and finally thought i have to move on i was sort of stuck before i always felt inadequet still do abit really that i didnt belong anywhere everyone i knew were having babies with no problems and i just felt so alone i come from an extremly fertile family except me we went for tests and said there was nothing wrong with either of us which was frustrating as i only wanted an answer someone to give me a reason, and my partner found it deeply embarrassing and used to tell people that we didnt want anymore and that we were just happy with one so then we used to get how selfish we was blah blah blah and the prospect of treatment from a clinic frightened me but by suprise i was 3 weeks late and thought i will do a pregnancy test just to show my mind that im not and to stop being stupid and then my period would arrive but it turned out to be possitive i was in shock for a week and couldnt stop crying i think relief would some it up but i spent the next few weeks till i was 12 weeks freting that something was going to go wrong i am now 17 weeks pregnant and still worrying i darent buy anything and feel guilty somehow but extremly lucky blessed i just wanted to try and share this with someone as i dont have anyone close buy who understands really any replies would be extremly gratefull and i have my fingers toes and legs crossed for every single one of you big hugs and smiles sarah x


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

sarah

soooooooooooo pleased for you.  I know only too well the heartache of secondary infertility.  I too have a 6 year old (that dirives me made somethimes )  but I long for a sibling for him.  We have been ttc for nearly 5 years now.  DH has low sperm count and lost of antibodies, but that didn't stop use last time!  Have had one cycle of icsi which was -ve - hoping to start another one soon.  Your story gives me hope, which is what i need right now as i am finding it really hard to hold on.  Like you I feel in a void and I don't know how to get out.  i feel i should be content with what i have but i can not.  Spend half my life   and am getting to the stage of not knowing what to do next.  My life used to be so in control, but not any more.  whis i could give up and accept my lot but I can't.  Anyway enough of my rant!  Congratuations on the BFP, take care of yourself

Sally


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarah,
Thank you for sharing your story, it is nice to hear that someone like you got pregnant, especially when it was without any treatment. I feel exactly like Sally at the moment and your story gives us all hope. 
And congratulations!
fiwi


----------



## roadhogger (Oct 2, 2005)

hi just wondering if clomide helps your chances if dh has a low sa count or  is it only for the women with probs 

just read your posts good luck to all and congrats on your bfp


                        debbiex


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Sarah
Congratulations wonderful news. It just shows never say never!! We also have had a recent bfp after ttc for 2 years I am now 13 weeks and like you very nervous. For anyone reading this whose partner has low morphology and antibodies, ban the mobile phone from their pockets, it really seemed to make a huge difference in sperm quality and quantity after 3 months and although we still needed IUI it obviously had some effect!!! Good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Ladies

5 years must be a magic number.  After our failed ICSI earlier this year I was waiting for AF to arrive this month so we could start our second treatment - only she decided not so show up - got a BFP instead.  It is just about 5 years since we first started trying for our second and the docs had been less than complimentary about DH sperm count.  Just goes to show - never ever say never.

Good luck and happy christmas to you all

Sally


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Sarah and Sally -  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't know what happened just now, somehow I posted before I meant too  

What I meant to say was a HUGE congrats to both of you!!!  What wonderful news and what great
stories......

I feel Very positive today (no idea why really - but did get written confirmation of my 1st fertility clinic appointment so that's made me feel goooood  )  

  It must be Santa spreading his all his Christmas wishes....

  Enjoy your pregnancies  !!!


----------

